# HAY feeders!



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

We are going to build something like this and then somehow incorporate a grate or net to make it more of a slow feeder. 

Build a Low-Cost Hay Feeder - Smart Horse Keeping


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I made slow feeder nets out of baling twine. Hole size about 2" for the somewhat coarse oat hay we feed. Have them hanging on the fence posts. 
Cost :O
Work time: 1 hour

I have different sizes, one for about 6lbs, one 10lbs and one 25lbs.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i wanted something easy where in the morning when rushing before school i can throw some in all and leave and not spend time dealing with hay bags or something.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

I think the best way to feed hay is to get some rubber mats and put them in their shelter.. It's healthier for the horse to eat off the ground than up high. They don't salivate enough to break down the hay. It can cause impaction colics.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

their 'shelter' is our barn. so they cant really eat inside i dont want the arena full of hay.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I have found that 2" hole, they can still eat it fast, 1.5 is best.
I use a round bale feeder ( you can also make your own out of the Black PVC) and then I put the round bale net over top. Works awesome takes them double the amount of time to eat it. And no mess.
This way that can't take huge mouth fulls.

I like the idea with hanging nets like the first photo, it would be much easier if your forking off a round bale and you can put more hay in than a regular slow feed bag. With the bags my guys eat it in 2 hrs, hanging off a tree.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

My bags hang low. The 2" holes I need for the oat hay, which is very coarse and stiff. 
I have my horses right next to the house, and been watching them closely how they eat with the nets. Slow, way more breaks than when the hay is on the ground, way more. Consumption went from 25lbs per horse down to 17. I weighed the full nets and raked together and weighed what ended up on the ground, and that is way down too.

As for "just throw the hay in".... I have two sets of nets filled up so all I have to do is switch.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

We made our own. So far so good (for 6 years already  ).


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Kitten that looks pretty cool but we have a top hay feeder for small bales with a bucket on the bottom, and a big round bale feeder but they eat it soooo fast and i want to slow them down i would probley angle it more and lower it on the fence.


----------



## Bunnyville (Oct 4, 2012)

I was tired of wasting so much hay feeding on rubber mats and if I placed the hay in tubs the girls would just knock it out. I purchased two nibble nets, the 9 inch width with two inch holes. The horses loved them and I wasn't wasting any hay. The horses are kept busy and don't gobble up they hay as fast! I loved then so much I purchased the 12 inch width with 1/2 inch openings. Love these bags more! we have one eye hook in the wall, the staps hang through that at the top. We found securing the bottom with eye hooks and attaching the bag with double ended snaps keeps the bag secure without using a strap on the bottom. We hang them with the bottom slightly above the chest. Our mares have no difficulty eating from them and I have found hanging the this way has been safe! I open the top while it is hanging, put the hay in, snap and they can enjoy. These are not cheap, but the initial cost has been well worth it. Saving money with no hay waste.


----------



## Bunnyville (Oct 4, 2012)

*Hay Feeders*

I was tired of wasting so much hay feeding on rubber mats and if I placed the hay in tubs the girls would just knock it out. I purchased two nibble nets, the 9 inch width with two inch holes. The horses loved them and I wasn't wasting any hay. The horses are kept busy and don't gobble up they hay as fast! I loved then so much I purchased the 12 inch width with 1/2 inch openings. Love these bags more! we have one eye hook in the wall, the staps hang through that at the top. We found securing the bottom with eye hooks and attaching the bag with double ended snaps keeps the bag secure without using a strap on the bottom. We hang them with the bottom slightly above the chest. Our mares have no difficulty eating from them and I have found hanging the this way has been safe! I open the top while it is hanging, put the hay in, snap and they can enjoy. These are not cheap, but the initial cost has been well worth it. Saving money with no hay waste.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

the only problem with open top feeder is that two of my geldings will try to get in the top and rip it out that way even if there is a big hole to eat out of. u would have to get 4 to 5 with anything so everyone can eat my horses will chase my moms horse off and he will get very little if there is three or four some days. i cant spend much as we still need to get more hay for the winter. we will be getting round bales but inbetween the bales if we cant get out there with another we use small bales and during the summer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

HarleyWood said:


> Kitten that looks pretty cool but we have a top hay feeder for small bales with a bucket on the bottom, and a big round bale feeder but* they eat it soooo fast *and i want to slow them down i would probley angle it more and lower it on the fence.


Oh, yes that can be a problem then. Mine are picky and rather slow, so they take quite a bit of time to finish up the hay. In any case good luck finding something that works!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I loved my small hole hay net, until I hated it. It slowed my Cushings affected Arab way down, helped him to relax and mellow out, allowed him to have hay in front of him all the time, and cut hay wastage down by at least a third. Then, after months of using it, he got wrapped up in it and strangled... he was still warm when I got went down to the barn for the evening feed.

My fault. I hung it up in accordance to the directions, but I hung it on a closed stall door, and my horse would stand in the open stall next to it and reach over to eat. He slipped his head in between the bag and the door, and got caught. But it made his life so much more enjoyable, that I am working on ways to use one for Ahab, but make it wicked safe. I have about five designs worked up so far.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

im so sorry Captain, i know how it feels to loss a horse.. i spent a day tring to get my moms horse to feel better while he coliced and watched him go(he walked funny and hit the wall a few times..).. im glad my mom was out of the barn as she was already emotionable. but i found these and they look like they are easy to build..
Slow Grazer - Slow Hay Feeder


----------



## Bunnyville (Oct 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your tragic loss. It is never easy to lose a friend!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea we lost three last year. They were family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, everybody. Yes, it was very hard. That horse, Djinn, was my baby. My sister owned his mother and I chose his father. I was there when he was born and had him for 24 years until he died in that **** hay net. But it still worked great, and I want to figure it out for Ahab.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you 
What kind of bag was it? was it fasened at the top and bottom? I'm worried now.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

It was a big Freedom Feeder, hung low, and only tied at the top two corners. My stall doors are actally farm gates, and it was tied to the top rung. Djinn got his head between the bag and the door.


----------



## Bunnyville (Oct 4, 2012)

Captain I use Nibble nets if you search you can find them. I hang them high enough the horses cant get stuck in the top straps. Then I forgo the bottom strap each side has hooks. I just put an eye hook in the wall on either side and use double ended snaps. they lay against the wall and only have small openings on the front and bottom. again they are more money but have lasted.


----------

